# QCTP What to buy?



## Billh51 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello guys,
  I have a question on a QCTP for my lathe. I have a Craftsman mod. #101.07301. Ser. #6L 028626. Right now I still have the original lantern style tool post and would like to upgrade to a QCTP. I have been looking a a few at Little Machine Shop and would like to know what others may have chose for thier lathe.
 The two I have looked at are a #2486 which is a aluminum post with a few tool holders, which I think will work. The other one is a Tormach OXA #3112 which is all steel for about $30.00 more.
 I am not concerned about spending a little more for something that will work and give me the best results, just want to make the right decision the first time.
 I did measure the hieght from my compound to the spindle center which is a smidgen over 3/4" so I think either one would work but am leaning toward the Tormach.
 Any thoughts on this?

Thanks, Bill H


----------



## umahunter (Nov 17, 2014)

I am not super experienced but recently went through the same quandary and after much searching and reading I went with a phase ll from enco  seems to be the consensus that they're the best of the imports I'm happy with mine so far


----------



## umahunter (Nov 17, 2014)

Got mine with a discount special and free shipping


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have checked Enco and it seems that they do not have one small enough for my lathe. My lathe is only a 6x18 so I think the axa tool post are to big for me. That is why I was looking at Little Machine Shop for one. On their website they list the ones I am looking at as fitting the Craftsman lathe.
Thanks, Bill H


----------



## David Kirtley (Nov 17, 2014)

Probably an 0xA or A2Z CNC toolpost. Both are available from Little Machine Shop.


----------



## francist (Nov 17, 2014)

I have the aluminum A2Z one from LMS on my Atlas 618. It works ok, but the holders seem just a tad sloppy on the fit. It came with my lathe, but I often think about whether the OXA would be a bit tighter tolerance. 

-frank


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 17, 2014)

You guys are right on the azz and the OXA tool posts. I see the main difference between them is the azz is an aluminum post with a button that pushes on the tool holder, which is steel. The OXA is an all steel wedge type post which I think may be better. I guess my question would be, any experience with either one?
Thanks, Bill H


----------



## royesses (Nov 17, 2014)

I have the Tormach 0XA from LMS. It took about 1 minute to realize how great the QCTP is. The only that was not so great are the set screws for the tool holders. I ordered 10 of the set screws and replaced the defective ones. I have not had any problems with the tool post yet. It is on a 7x10 HF lathe. Sems to be of good quality. I also like the AR Warner HSS cutting tools from LMS.

Roy


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Roy.
Bill H.


----------



## David Kirtley (Nov 18, 2014)

I have both. Either is up to the job. I didn't like the angled 0xA parting tool holder. The knurler is a waste. I bought reject tool post so I can't complain about its issues. Poor fit on the wedges. The a2z pistons are a bit soft and the holders are AL but with the small cuts a small lathe can make, it really isn't an issue.


----------



## Splat (Feb 3, 2015)

Phase II+ on my Heavy 10. I've got a few things from them and no problems.


----------

